# Man Shot, Killed after Attacking Georgia Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wsbtv.com*

A man was shot and killed Thursday morning by a DeKalb County police officer, the second fatality involving DeKalb police in 24 hours. 
The shooting occurred when police were investigating a report of a trespasser at about 11 a.m. at the Orchard Walk apartment complex in Decatur a few blocks south of I-285. 
The officer responding to the call encountered a man who attacked her, police spokesman Herschel Grangent said. The man tried to grab her gun and the officer, fearing for her life, shot him, Grangent said. 
Grangent said the man has not yet been positively identified. The officer's name is not being released because of concern for her safety. 
Two other DeKalb County police officers have been placed on leave following an incident Wednesday in which they used batons and pepper spray while attempting to arrest a man who later died.

Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

Two Georgia Officer on Leave after Suspect Dies

*Story by wsbtv.com*

Two DeKalb County police officers have been placed on leave following an incident in which they used batons and pepper spray while attempting to arrest a man who later died. 
Nigel Smith, believed to be in his late 30s, died following the Wednesday confrontation with the officers, police spokesman Hershel Grangent said. 
When an officer stopped Smith in Ellenwood, Smith said he had no driver's license. 
"The officer attempted to place the subject into handcuffs, and he pushed the officer and fled on foot," Grangent said. 
A backup officer arrived and both officers chased Smith, who turned and confronted them, Grangent said. 
When Smith refused to obey their orders, the officers subdued him with pepper spray and batons, Grangent said. 
He said Smith lost consciousness while fire-rescue personnel were evaluating him after he was subdued. 
Smith was taken to a local hospital, where he later died. 
The cause of Smith's death has not been determined, but the county medical examiner's office and police internal affairs unit are investigating. 
The officers, whose names have not been released, are on paid administrative leave.

Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

